# Leaky Delonghi Treviso Bar14F



## westfielder (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all,

My Treviso leaks through the brewing part while it gets up a head of steam making a mess and more water going into the shot than should do. It never used to. We have ultra soft water. It's a few years old. As pany parts are available I want to try and fix it as it makes great coffee.

I've partly disassembled it and found a parts diagram on the web.

I can't figure how the device works, as in how it switches where the output from the boiler goes.

If the pump is on for espresso - I see it pumps water under pressure into the boiler, and it comes out through the coffee. The same boiler chamber is used for making the steam. So what normally stops the steam coming out of the brewing plate? and physically selects where the output goes.

I can see there's a big rubber gasket that seals the coffee basket to the machine and a gasket that seals the top and bottom halves of the boiler together.

I can't see on the diagram any other gaskets that, if worn, may cause the leak.

I see on other threads that people have taken these apart in the past - so any guidance would be very much appreciated

Thank you

Nick


----------

